# Auto-siphon



## Backlane Brewery (13/1/05)

Saw this in the Nothern Brewers catalog- 

Spiel is as follows: One stroke of the racking cane/piston assembly will start a siphon when immersed in as little as six inches of beer or wine; less than six inches may require a second stroke.

Have been up and down thru every Australian HBS website I can find, but can't see that anyone has them.
Doing primary beer in a 25l demijohn & ciders in a 10L, using the old fashioned suck & siphon tube is a bit hard without getting stuff all over the floor, this looks ideal.


----------



## Stratis (13/1/05)

I got mine shipped from http://www.uq.net.au/homebrew/. They're in Queensland. From what I remember that was the only place I could find it.

I've found my auto syphon to be very handy.


----------



## Stratis (13/1/05)

Another supplier:

http://www.gtp.com.au/gtp/icommerce4/order...g+and+Syphoning


----------



## Snow (13/1/05)

Brewers Choice in Chapel Hill, Brisbane sell them. I got mine there and have used it for the last two and a half years. They're perfect for racking without transfering too much yeast.

- Snow


----------



## waggabrewers (11/2/05)

Got Mine from mel robson at ESB


----------



## barfridge (11/2/05)

We sell something very similar at supercheap auto for a couple of bucks, called a jiggler syphon. It's intended for people who dont appreciate a mouthful of petrol.

I dont know what kind of plastic they're made from, hence cant comment if they're food safe.


----------



## muga (31/1/06)

Try looking in your local aquarium shop..


----------



## Pumpy (23/10/06)

My Auto Syphon looses its syphon.

The little sucker has stopped sucking .

Stuster has given some councelling on this but I am dissapointed that it sucks sometimes but not others .


Can anyone help ?

Pumpy


----------



## Screwtop (23/10/06)

Pumpy said:


> My Auto Syphon looses its syphon.
> 
> The little sucker has stopped sucking .
> 
> ...



Hey Pump, does your hose fit tightly to the racking cane, have to maintain the vacuum (suckuum). Had a similar problem and found that the hose was letting air in occasionally where it was pushed over the racking cane, bought some pvc hose with a slightly smaller ID which fixed the problem.


----------



## TidalPete (23/10/06)

Backlane Brewery said:


> Saw this in the Nothern Brewers catalog-
> 
> Spiel is as follows: One stroke of the racking cane/piston assembly will start a siphon when immersed in as little as six inches of beer or wine; less than six inches may require a second stroke.
> 
> ...



Another on-line store that sells them. Linky. 
$16 + postage. They are very handy.

:beer:


----------



## Pumpy (23/10/06)

Screwtop said:


> Pumpy said:
> 
> 
> > My Auto Syphon looses its syphon.
> ...



Screwtop I will double check that 

Pumpy


----------



## Sammus (23/10/06)

No affiliation etc but Mark sells them at MHB as well, will do delivery (as I understand) www.ubrew.com.au. Not listed on the website but contact info is there.


----------



## mika (23/10/06)

TWOC Home Brew, Bibra Lake WA had them as well when I was last there.


----------



## MHB (23/10/06)

As usual see your LHB
The Auto Siphon is supplied by Brewcraft Re-Order Number 40355, any good HBS will have or be able to order you one

MHB


----------

